# GPU fan not spinning



## Gigasus2011 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok I recently ordered a new system to build myself.
This system being the first comp i will have built.

So i have followed the advice from here and gone to bench test first with the m/b, psu, cpu and fan, ram and gpu connected before placing in case.

I have:
M/B - ASUS P8P67 Delux
PSU - Corsair TX850W
CPU - i7 2600 with stock fan
RAM - Corsair Dominator 2x2gb
GPU - Sapphire Radeon HD6970 2GB

The problem:

I successfully installed the cpu and fan and ram.
I then put the GPU into the PCI-E x16 slot and connected one 6pin connector and one 6+2 pin connector (so connecting 8pins for that one).

(also connected HDMI cable to monitor but thats all good)

So when i turn the power on the following happens:
CPU fan starts correctly and spins with no trouble, lights for the ram do not light up which i understand to mean its ok.

However the GPU fan does not spin at all. Every now and then it does turn about 20 degress but stops, thats very rarely though.

I have no idea what it could be apart from a faulty GPU.

(I have also plugged this card into the system i'm typing on and the GPU fan still doesnt work, i have a 650w psu in this system. I also plugged a different GPU into the new M/B and the fans worked fine.)

So from what i can tell the new M/B is fine and so is everything else, apart from the GPU.

Is there anything i'm missing??
Should the GPU fan be spinning straight away or is there some 'power saving' feature where it wont spin until reaches a certain temp???

Please help!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the GPU fan doesn't turn in two different PC's then the most logical deduction would be the GPU is faulty.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Gigasus :wave:

Can you feel any resistance if you turn the CPU-fan by hand? The fan is temperature-controlled from the graphics-card, there should be a cable running from the fan to the card, via a small connector on the card - Check that the plug is properly connected to the card.

It should start spinning immediately on power-on (give or take a second or 2), if all the above checks out OK, then send the card back for a replacement, it's very likely that the CPU is now toasted, with no cooling.


----------



## Gigasus2011 (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what i thought tyree but just needed to double check.

Werebo- checked the plug out and it's all connected etc and looks fine. The fan is a little tight to turn by hand and when I do turn it every now and then it will quickly turn as if about to start up.

I'll send it back and get a new one. Pretty sure it's faulty.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you :wink:


----------



## Gigasus2011 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheers mate!
I'll re-post with outcome once done!


----------



## Gigasus2011 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok so I sent the card back to the seller and they 'tested' it and reckon it was fine and the fan spun!!!
So I'm stumped as to what was wrong! 
The motherboard has to be fine as a different gpu works fine in it and the psu is quality one and definitly working fine!

I'm starting to suspect that the seller simply fixed the problem and are saying it's fine so I pay for return freight!!

Has anyone had experiences where they were positive parts were stuffed and magically once sent for warranty they worked??


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although a weak PSU can cause some weird problems for graphics-cards, they're not mechanical 'noisy' problems, so that ruled the PSU out, in this instance.

Other than the jolting received whilst in the post fixing the fan, I can only suspect that something in the PC was restricting the fan's movement - All you can do is to re-mount the card when it arrives and see how it goes then :wink:


----------



## Gigasus2011 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeh I'll check it out when it gets back and hopefully it's all good! If it's not...well lets not go there yet! haha!!


----------

